# Rev (BBC comedy series)



## spartacus mills (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone see this new sitcom on Beeb Beeb Ceeb Two last night? Fears that it would be another 'Vicar of Dibley' proved unfounded.  
A good cast including Tom Hollander, Alexander Armstrong, Olivia Colman amnd the lovely Lucy Liemann. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 29, 2010)

Ha, I was at Shoreditch Church (where they filmed this) on Sunday and the vicar was praying for the success of the show. He seemed dead excited about it. 


Didn't watch it though


----------



## silverfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I loathed the idea of this on principal....

I found myself laughing out loud at  some of it. Most dissapointed with myself

WOrth a watch even if just for the weasly arch deacon/bishop bloke who cuts around in a black cab


----------



## susie12 (Jun 29, 2010)

It reminded me of the ancient TV show still running on R7 'All Gas and Gaiters' - ineffectual young vicar with older tyrannical boss - v similar


----------



## nicksonic (Jun 29, 2010)

i watched this but didn't think it was *massively* funny, i found myself most interested in where it was filmed.

i'll give it another chance next week though.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2010)

I just watched it. I didn't want to like it, but there was some very sharp and astute writing in there. And I laughed a bit too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2010)

Missed tonight's episode to watch Rich Hall on BBC4, but have enjoyed the previous two episodes and will iPlayer this one. Think Tom Hollander is very good, as is Olivia Coleman (who was really rather fanciable last week ).


----------



## mancboy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just watching ep1...

"I hate it when you wear that thing in the bedroom - it's like you've got no cock."

heh

Not bad at all. And yeah Olivia Coleman's lovely


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 13, 2010)

Having lived in a vicarage in London myself I think it's like the Vicar of Dibley but more urban and realistic.  Some of the scenarios and the supporting cast of randoms are a bit caricature-ish - more like realistic enough but condensed - that I'm wondering if the writers are friends of friends or at least have travelled in the same circles at some point.  

Where I lived, the vicar turned the doorbell off to silence it because he got a bit fed up of people coming to the door and asking for money like that bloke with the mother in hospital who'd previously been dead.  There was a black woman in his congregation like the one in Rev only this one kept bringing him a dish of goat curry, she meant well but he didn't have the heart to admit he doesn't like it and threw it away (or I ate it, yum!).  One time the vicar was out some random Polish people turned up promising to come to Sunday service if they were allowed to camp in the garden and I sent them packing to the Polish church down the road, like yeah I'm going to let you pitch a tent in the vicarage garden?    And there were parents who turned up to services to try to get a reference to get their kids in school.  And one time I had a mate staying for the weekend, he was a small town or village boy from somewhere near Hull or Grimsby, you can take the boy out of the small town... he was a bit homophobic in all honesty, not very enlightened, so when the vicar waltzed into the kitchen after Sunday service, while me and my mate were making breakfast, and the vicar was wearing just his dog collar shirt and his boxers (having flung his cassock over the banister in the hallway), my mate didn't know where to look in the presence of a vicar in a state of undress.  It reminded me of Rev's wife being caught out by Colin in the kitchen with a bath towel, scenes you don't expect to see in a vicarage kitchen kind of thing.  And having overheard lots of office gossip, all the office politics with the curate and the... what is he? archbishop? the camp one? and a bit of rivalry with neighbouring parishes and stuff seems spot on as well. And as for him knowing about the day spa?  Around two thirds of the clergy in London are probably gay, and when they're not engaged in church business they've having drinks on Compton Street.

They've not just made all this up, I don't reckon, they've either done a heck of a lot of research or they have friends, or friends of friends in the clergy in London.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 13, 2010)

it looks well shit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 13, 2010)

God loves you


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

I love it.
Tom Hollander is always great.

I don't know why a lot of you seem to have the whole 'didn't want to like it'/'am embarrassed to say I liked it' thing going on...?

It's not as if it's got Timmy Mallet in it or something.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> They've not just made all this up, I don't reckon, they've either done a heck of a lot of research or they have friends, or friends of friends in the clergy in London.


Yep. There are real priests etc that they consulted in the writing of it. A lot of the plot lines are taken straight from life apparently.

This bloke's ace. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...ichard-coles-inspires-sitcom-115875-22366101/


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 13, 2010)

Some of the humour is pretty subtle- like the evangelist rapper being called Icon. Actually that bit where he and the preacher rolled up outside the rev's house, menacing him with loud Christian hip-hop, was probably the highlight of the series so far.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 13, 2010)

good show, v. accurate


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 13, 2010)

We watched the first episode, will i-player the others. I liked it, kind of sweet and funny. Thought Tom Hollander was very good.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm really enjoying  this. Reminds me of a typical inner city church with all the odds and sods of life rolling in... the homeless, the ex-alcholics, the  the man with the bugle, the punks, the old west Indian ladies in Sunday wigs and hats, kids and parents only there to get into church schools. It's good, subtle, gentle and pretty funny.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jul 14, 2010)

Its a bit like an Iannucci B project but that still makes it quite good. Its growing on me.


----------



## The Boy (Jul 15, 2010)

Was gonna start a thread on this but got off from the internetz .

Actually quite enjoyed the two episodes that I've seen so far.  Some good, sharp writing although I do think they can rely on the cringe effect a bit too much - thinking of scenes like when he found the jazz mag on one of the pews when the muslim lady was there.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 15, 2010)

> Some of the scenarios and the supporting cast of randoms are a bit caricature-ish - more like realistic enough but condensed - that I'm wondering if the writers are friends of friends or at least have travelled in the same circles at some point.



So that would be

1. Well observed comedy writing

2. Because there are two Reverends on the writing staff as consultants

Watched the last half of an ep last night (primarily about a strip club) and found myself laughing a lot. Tom Hollander's excellent in it - just the right level of confusion at the modern world and how a CofE vicar should be acting in the modern world


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 15, 2010)

Watched it last night, it was pretty good.

Tom Hollander seems to have adopted a similar character to the MP he played in 'In The Loop' - I liked his character and his wife. I didn't much get into the character of Colin the guy who sleeps in the church - he pushed the show into the realms of too silly. But overall, for a BBC comedy, it wasn't bad at all.

Strangely one of the things I liked most about it was the East London backdrop to it all.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 16, 2010)

I watched the first episode.  I had read a good review which I foolishly believed, so expected it to be good, but it was utterly terrible.  No laughs, and I can't imagine what mileage they'll get from what they had.  Dire drivel.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 16, 2010)

Hmmmm, might check it out if i can be bothered.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 16, 2010)

the most recent epidode is the funniest by far


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 16, 2010)

Is it as good as Father Ted?

Because that's a pretty high standard to match.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2010)

Its not as good as Father Ted.

The style is totally different though anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 16, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Is it as good as Father Ted?
> 
> Because that's a pretty high standard to match.


It's not even as good as the Vicar of Dibley.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Watched it last night, it was pretty good.
> 
> Tom Hollander seems to have adopted a similar character to the MP he played in 'In The Loop' - I liked his character and his wife. I didn't much get into the character of Colin the guy who sleeps in the church - he pushed the show into the realms of too silly. But overall, for a BBC comedy, it wasn't bad at all.
> 
> Strangely one of the things I liked most about it was the East London backdrop to it all.



The colin character reminds me of some of the odd people who would be at the church - there was the guy who twitched all the time, the various reformed alcoholics, druggies who at times abused the kindest of others (i think one of them robbed the church though i don't know what they took - there wouldn't have been much), there was the african guy who would corner you with his bible and make you quote scriptures whilst preaching at you, then there was the smelly man in the tank top, the homeless old boy who would come in with his shopping trolley and blow his bugle through out the hymns ( when he passed he had a write up in the South London press). They all came to the church because it was a safe place where they were tolerated/ liked/ listened too... even if they were obnoxious at the time. 

The colin character is probably not that exaggerated really.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 16, 2010)

Idris2002 said:


> Is it as good as Father Ted?
> 
> Because that's a pretty high standard to match.


I'd say that Father Ted is more of a sitcom where the emphasis is on comedy so it's very silly and far fetched.

Whereas this has more of an emphasis of having a believable situation, and the comedy flows from that, it's not as overly contrived as Father Ted.

I guess it's more like Vicar of Dibley in a way, but without the silly ooar, farmers, rural schtick, but with an urban twist.  

I can't remember who the other major characters were in Father Ted Now, apart from the three priests and tea lady.  I think there are more parallels with Vicar of Dibley:

http://www.phill.co.uk/comedy/vicar/char.html

In Rev there's a drippy curate who's a bit of a 'Hugo' or an Alice.

And Colin the homeless drunk I guess is bit Owen and Jim in terms of being inappropriate.

The camp archbishop is kind of in charge or has a supervisory/managerial/superior air possibly a bit meddling, a bit like David.

And maybe the black woman parishioner in Rev is going to be a bit like Laetitia, in the sense of being one of those parishioners who's kind of on the fringes but part of the fixtures and fittings.

And maybe the Vicar of Dibley/Alice relationship is mirrored by the Vicar's wife/the vicar, in that he seems more innocent and less worldly than her.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2010)

boohoo said:


> The colin character is probably not that exaggerated really.



Except for him dressing up in a Niqab - that was where it got too stupid for me.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 16, 2010)

skyscraper101 said:


> Except for him dressing up in a Niqab - that was where it got too stupid for me.



yer that was a bit silly...


----------



## kabbes (Jul 16, 2010)

They interviewed the writer on R4 shortly before the first show aired.  He was quite interesting, actually -- it seems that he really had done his groundwork, interviewing an awful lot of vicars and really getting to understand their day-to-day lives.  As a result, I think it rings true.  

I watched it expecting bad things but actually I think it's sharply written and well acted.


----------



## susie12 (Jul 16, 2010)

It's really growing on me too, enjoyed the last one.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 16, 2010)

It's amusing rather than hilarious. Miles Jupp is brilliant though, as is the Archdeacon with his day spas and Christopher Hitchens book launches.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone else thinks that Rev looks like Atomic Suplex?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 17, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> It's amusing rather than hilarious. Miles Jupp is brilliant though, as is the Archdeacon with his day spas and Christopher Hitchens book launches.


Wondered who Miles Jupp was, ah, he's Nigel.  

"With an infuriatingly extensive knowledge of obscure theology and church history, Nigel is effortlessly irritating and fiercely competitive – and never misses an opportunity to undermine Adam."  
http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2010/06_june/17/rev5.shtml

That scene where Rev and Nigel were role-playing a quiz for parents wanting to use the church to get a school place was quite funny.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 17, 2010)

Lord Camomile said:


> ...Think Tom Hollander is very good, as is Olivia Coleman (who was really rather fanciable last week ).


 


mancboy said:


> And yeah Olivia Coleman's lovely


 
Ooh, her blurb on the BBC website says "Olivia Colman has just completed filming on Tyrannosaur, which is written and directed by Paddy Considine."  

http://www.slashfilm.com/2010/03/31/paddy-considines-tyrannosaur-gearing-up-getting-cast/
http://www.paddyconsidine.co.uk/news.htm

It's wrapped and in editing.  That looks as though it might be good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Anyone else thinks that Rev looks like Atomic Suplex?


 
The what the who now? Who is rev?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh him. 

I don't see it myself.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2010)

Enjoyed this weeks Episode, making a fool of himself on the One Show.


----------



## Ceej (Jul 25, 2010)

I find this quite funny and I love the setting. It reminds me of Father Ted in as much as you have a strong suspicion that this is what it's really like. Tom Hollander is really endearing too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2010)

The Daily Mail described this show as "hilarious".  It's hardly that.  Sickly, perhaps.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 27, 2010)

danny la rouge said:


> The Daily Mail described this show as "hilarious".  It's hardly that.  Sickly, perhaps.


 
Why are you still watching it? Seems masochistic to watch a programme you don't like.

Last night's was the weakest so far I reckon, but the Archdeacon stole the show as usual.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Why are you still watching it?


I'm not.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 27, 2010)

Cheers for bumping the thread to remind everyone you don't like it then


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Cheers for bumping the thread to remind everyone you don't like it then


 I saw something in a newspaper and thought I would comment here.  With it being a discussion board.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it gets better every week.
I love it. Will be sad when it ends.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 27, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Why are you still watching it? Seems masochistic to watch a programme you don't like.
> 
> Last night's was the weakest so far I reckon, but the Archdeacon stole the show as usual.


 
Yes last nights episode wasn't as good, more uncomfortable than funny towards the end.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2010)

Revs like _Rev_


----------



## Melinda (Aug 3, 2010)

Adam's sexeh 'come hither' grinding at the head teacher had us in stitches.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2010)

Maybe I've got really old but I thought he was cool on the dance floor . . .

I like the light and slowing increasing shade. Mind you, I always perk up when there's a marriage crisis.

Good scripts. Doing a lot on  a tight budget


----------



## Melinda (Aug 3, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Maybe I've got really old but I thought he was cool on the dance floor . . .


 

The grinding had me creasing! 
The vaudeville running on the spot was drunk uncle at a wedding.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2010)

That wasn't grinding, I think you'll find it was the locomotion.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 3, 2010)

Our discussion is being played out in the comments section of the Guardian review


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2010)

I think I spotted your comment


----------



## Melinda (Aug 3, 2010)

I know the one you're talking about, I laughed when I saw it. But its not me!


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 3, 2010)

This was a nice post:


> The Rev speaks to, and for, ministers of religions - not just C.of E. Its authenticity lies in its demonstration of the painful loneliness of the minister who has to fulfill a role which is unlike any of the congregants, whilst having to live up to their projections, fantasies and expectations. On the one hand he/she is the venerated 'parent', whilst at the same time the infantilised 'child', who is not always accepted as part of the adult world. Rev shows the impossibility for the minister to find the private space that others take for granted. Rev's vocation makes life very tough for the family (and Adam doesn't even have children, yet). The brilliance of the series lies in its ability to show that despite all these negatives, where there is real faith there is a beam of healing and meaning which can transcend the minister's personal life and benefit the whole community. But there is a lot of hard stuff to work through first, before this can happen - and its that hard stuff which Rev portrays so beautifully.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2010)

I accidentally watched some of this last night. Drivel. 15 minutes of my life cruelly wasted.

Trying to compare it to Father Ted is some kind of heresy.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I accidentally watched some of this last night. Drivel. 15 minutes of my life cruelly wasted.
> 
> Trying to compare it to Father Ted is some kind of heresy.


 
It's really not at all going to be a Father Ted which is 'friendly' dig at the Catholic church and rural remote Ireland with a large dose of utter silliness.

Rev is a gentle observation of the day to day life of a vicar. Some people get it, some don't.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2010)

ridiculous comparison. father ted is sometimes surrealist, sometimes slapstick comedy with broad, unrealistically exaggerated characters.  It has a laughter track and makes no attempt at realism.

Rev is almost the polar opposite - it's closer to something like 'Getting On'.  Slow paced, observational, realistic, quite dark.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2010)

I realise that it's not trying to be the same thing as Father Ted. I get what it's supposed to be. But it's drivel nonetheless. It's astounding the amount of rubbish 'comedy' the BBC is managing to pump out at the moment.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 3, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> ridiculous comparison. father ted is sometimes surrealist, sometimes slapstick comedy with broad, unrealistically exaggerated characters.  It has a laughter track and makes no attempt at realism.
> 
> Rev is almost the polar opposite - it's closer to something like 'Getting On'.  Slow paced, observational, realistic, quite dark.


I don't know what 'Getting On' is, but I agree with everything else.  Like I said before, Father Ted was led by the com(edy) in the sitcom and was therefore somewhat silly and surreal, whereas this is more led by the sit(uation) in the sitcom.  Having lived in a London vicarage myself, I can certainly vouch for the observational comedy, the realism, the darkness that Spangles has picked up on.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I realise that it's not trying to be the same thing as Father Ted. I get what it's supposed to be. But it's drivel nonetheless. It's astounding the amount of rubbish 'comedy' the BBC is managing to pump out at the moment.


You've never been a vicar or a vicar's spouse or partner, never lived in a vicarage, never been a member of an inner city congregation I take it?  As far as observational comedy goes, this has it down to the more tea, vicar.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I realise that it's not trying to be the same thing as Father Ted. I get what it's supposed to be. But it's drivel nonetheless. It's astounding the amount of rubbish 'comedy' the BBC is managing to pump out at the moment.


 
Drivel is the wrong word - you just don't have the experience of that kind of situation hence you find it over the top and unfunny.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 3, 2010)

Surely that then is a sign of badly written comedy? 

If never had been a hotelier in Torquay or even stayed in a hotel in Torquay, but yet I found Fawlty Towers funny

I have to agree with teuchter on this. I watched the first two episodes and didn't laugh once. 

Although I'm sure that if you are a vicar in a inner-city church it is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> You've never been a vicar or a vicar's spouse or partner, never lived in a vicarage, never been a member of an inner city congregation I take it?


 
If you're suggesting there's untold hilarity that would be accessible if was in the above category... I'm not buying it. I know which bits were supposed to be funny, but that didn't make them funny. All too unimaginative and predictable.


----------



## paolo (Aug 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I realise that it's not trying to be the same thing as Father Ted. I get what it's supposed to be. But it's drivel nonetheless. It's astounding the amount of rubbish 'comedy' the BBC is managing to pump out at the moment.


 
Maybe you're not old enough.

You need to _taste_ failure.

The taste is more apparent for us oldies. 

FWIW... I never really got on with Father Ted. I loathe laughter tracks. The odd surreal genius bits (e.g "my lovely horse") I really liked, but alot of it really grated for me. Old school sit-com. Anything by Linehan, e.g. The IT Crowd, is drivel for me.

Rev really grew on me. I think because it felt genuine. I like bitter sweet (Rev, Cold Feet), or dark (League, Brass Eye), or surreal (Boosh). It fitted neatly into bitter-sweet, but not quite as sickly as Cold Feet.

And, bizarrely, I found myself empathising with a 'pro' god-botherer. Maybe it's one of the few 'special' professions that has never had the reality treatment. Everything from medicine to policing seems to have had a drama presenting the more human aspects - the fallability - and now we finally got one about religion.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I don't know what 'Getting On' is, but I agree with everything else.  Like I said before, Father Ted was led by the com(edy) in the sitcom and was therefore somewhat silly and surreal, whereas this is more led by the sit(uation) in the sitcom.  Having lived in a London vicarage myself, I can certainly vouch for the observational comedy, the realism, the darkness that Spangles has picked up on.


 
Unless i have the name wrong, 'Getting On' was an absolutely brilliant three part sitcom set in a geriatric ward. It had Jo Brand in it, (who more than held her own in a cast with some serious acting skill) and i think she may have co-written it.


----------



## paolo (Aug 3, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Unless i have the name wrong, 'Getting On' was an absolutely brilliant three part sitcom set in a geriatric ward. It had Jo Brand in it, (who more than held her own in a cast with some serious acting skill) and i think she may have co-written it.


 
How long ago was that? Wondering if it's worth searching torrents for, or lost in the mists.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2010)

last year, but you'd need to check the name...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 3, 2010)

imdb page, but there was def more than one episode. I think three.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> If you're suggesting there's untold hilarity that would be accessible if was in the above category... I'm not buying it. I know which bits were supposed to be funny, but that didn't make them funny. All too unimaginative and predictable.


It didn't have to be "imaginative", it was realistic, and the humour was in the realism/


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 4, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Unless i have the name wrong, 'Getting On' was an absolutely brilliant three part sitcom set in a geriatric ward. It had Jo Brand in it, (who more than held her own in a cast with some serious acting skill) and i think she may have co-written it.


Oh, I think I read that's it's just switched over to BBC2 hasn't it?  Only my telly has just died, last week in fact, so I'll only be able to watch stuff on iPlayer.  I read a review about it that seemed good, so I'll try to check it out.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2010)

paolo999 said:


> Maybe you're not old enough.
> 
> You need to _taste_ failure.
> 
> ...


 
Nah, I'm not buying the not old enough or not failed enough theory either, because I'm pretty sure that I could see the bits that were supposed to be funny, and why they were supposed to be funny, but they just weren't funny.

Did you like ? That was kind of about failure too but so much better, in every regard.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It didn't have to be "imaginative", it was realistic, and the humour was in the realism/


 
It didn't even feel realistic to me. Just ridden with cliche. No depth to it. Even as straightforward drama it fails.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 4, 2010)

teuchter said:


> It didn't even feel realistic to me. Just ridden with cliche. No depth to it. Even as straightforward drama it fails.


I've lived in a vicarage in London.  I'm telling you it felt realistic to me.  Such that I was saying earlier in this thread that "They've not just made all this up, I don't reckon, they've either done a heck of a lot of research or they have friends, or friends of friends in the clergy in London."  

And then it transpired that the writers have done a lot of research, they have spoken to a lot of inner city vicars.  

Honestly, what you think of as cliche is not a patch on real life... well, read the posts I made before about a semi-dressed vicar in the kitchen, wearing just boxers and a shirt with dog collar... and a vicar who switched off the doorbell because he was fed up of people like the vagrant coming and ringing the bell and asking for money... and the vicar who poisoned me with descaling fluid that he left in the kettle while he buggered off to the opera... honestly it's not cliche, it's real life...  

I've been there and done that and bought the t-shirt living in a vicarage and it's very, very, very realistic and not cliched.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

As others in this thread, I found it to be a real grower - just didn't quite draw me in early doors but I finally 'got it'. Or some or 'it', or . . .

Does an excellent job of depicting the complexity of our perceptions of these 'community leaders', and also their own various internal struggles. Got as much to do with Father Ted as Debbie Does Dallas.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Honestly, what you think of as cliche is not a patch on real life... well, read the posts I made before about a semi-dressed vicar in the kitchen, wearing just boxers and a shirt with dog collar...


 
Come on, it doesn't take a comedy genius, or even any research, to come up with something like the notion that a vicar might stand around in the kitchen half-dressed. In the episode I saw, the vicar was lying around on the sofa eating junk food and watching daytime TV. It's essentially the same "joke" - person who is required to act in a disciplined way in public, is not the same in private. It _might_ be possible to make such an obvious situation funny with really good writing/comic performance but this series doesn't have either of those.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2010)

The points being made were about why - what he was wearing was a symptom, not the root of the comedy.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2010)

> In the episode I saw, the vicar was lying around on the sofa eating junk food and watching daytime TV. It's essentially the same "joke" - person who is required to act in a disciplined way in public, is not the same in private.



That ep was actually about him having a crisis of faith, not this.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 4, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Adam's sexeh 'come hither' grinding at the head teacher had us in stitches.


 
Loved that bit.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 10, 2011)

Just a heads up that this is on tonight for a new series.  BBC2, 9pm.  Have barely seen a single trailer, shame.  Meanwhile Gervais's new thing is trailed to death


----------



## miss giggles (Nov 10, 2011)

oh thanks for that. I didn't see the first one but heard so much about it, I was sorry to have missed it.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2011)

More BBC money down the drain on this kind of rubbish, as they try and shut down local radio.


----------



## miss giggles (Nov 10, 2011)

I really enjoyed that. I found it funny, realistic, and quite moving in places, Gervais thing is quite tedious in comparison.


----------



## ringo (Nov 11, 2011)

miss giggles said:


> I really enjoyed that. I found it funny, realistic, and quite moving in places, Gervais thing is quite tedious in comparison.



Really well written - very hard to get funny and tender together. There's no gimmicks, it's just very well done. I'd have probably hated it if they'd broadcast it on a Sunday, but they didn't.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2011)

ringo said:


> Really well written - very hard to get funny and tender together. There's no gimmicks, it's just very well done.<snip>


Word.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 11, 2011)

Strong start, I thought. Well balanced/paced dichotomy between the ease by which one social phenomenon grows with the difficulties manifest by another, plus knob jokes

/Melvin Bragg


----------



## Maggot (Nov 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> More BBC money down the drain on this kind of rubbish, as they try and shut down local radio.


You don't like it. We get it.

You think the BBC should only spend money on stuff you enjoy?

As it's a new series, does it not deserve a new thread?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2011)

To be fair, it would be awesome if the BBC did only spend money on stuff I enjoy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 11, 2011)

I was much more excited about the new series of Rev than Life's Too Short. Still haven't seen the latter, but caught Rev on iPlayer at 1am last night 

Still really like it. Gentle humour, but more than just gags, and it's really nice to see a fairly realistic, human vicar. They've got enough Rev.s on consultancy though


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 11, 2011)

that was good, as per


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 11, 2011)

First time I've seen it,looks like I missed a treat last series,not laugh out loud funny but nice warm and gentle,Hollander is very likable as well.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 11, 2011)

Miles Jupp didn't really shine in this one, but the innuendo-laden Archdeacon more than made up for it.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 17, 2011)

Crack Squirrels!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Crack Squirrels!


yep - the story keeps running!


----------



## Ranu (Nov 17, 2011)

This is such a well written and well performed programme.  Deserves all the praise it gets and more.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 18, 2011)

His scary leper was


----------



## Greebo (Nov 18, 2011)

Telling Abbie how much he appreciated her (and hadn't said so because she gave him a bit of an inferiority complex) just before she said she was moving on to a far better position at St Paul's - class.


----------



## veracity (Nov 18, 2011)

I heard Tom Hollander on the radio recently and he was saying that he and the writers have spent a lot of time with various vicars, I think it really shows (not that I know that much about vicars).

Absolutely loved the second episode


----------



## freshnero (Nov 18, 2011)

Found it a little too much "my family" for my liking


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 18, 2011)

his vicarage is near where i live (altho the churches are a bit further afield).

i saw him walking up the street on a moby, doing some filming for this series, he's very very small.


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2011)

Gets better and better this, and coming on before Life's Too Short shows the latter up very badly.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm not sure the comparison is fair, it's more about the contrast.

Rev is fine in its conventional, amusing, unchallenging way. What Gervais and Mercant are trying to do is of a very different order.


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2011)

True but it comes down to one being well written and funny, and the other being neither.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

It's an opinion.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 24, 2011)

Enid! ENID! EEEEENIIIIIIIID!!!

Oh Jesus Christ. Oh Jesus Christ.

Oh christ...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Rev is fine in its conventional, amusing, unchallenging way. What Gervais and Mercant are trying to do is of a very different order.



I can see why it appeals to the braindead.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 25, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Enid! ENID! EEEEENIIIIIIIID!!!
> 
> Oh Jesus Christ. Oh Jesus Christ.
> 
> Oh christ...



Very funny episode - lots of good stuff in it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2011)

Colin is a great character. The homeless guy pretending to be possessed was good, too. And the archdeacon. They are growing on me.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 25, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not sure the comparison is fair, it's more about the contrast.
> 
> Rev is fine in its conventional, amusing, unchallenging way. What Gervais and Mercant are trying to do is of a very different order.



Gervais and Merchant are trying to be funny and they're coming up short.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 25, 2011)

^ is a good line.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Gervais and Merchant are trying to be funny and they're coming up short.



Indeed. Writing good comedy is quite a tall order.


----------



## TheHermit (Nov 26, 2011)

Absolute shite.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 27, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Crack Squirrels!


Yup, in our wildest dreams we never thought that a thread on Urban would end up on a C of E BBC sitcom.


----------



## belboid (Dec 1, 2011)

Not a great episode, but saved by it's reference to the mighty Tranmere Rovers


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

is this the one with the midget?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

Racist! Post reported.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> is this the one with the midget?


No, its the quite funny one.


----------



## girasol (Dec 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed last night's, again, his hatred of the super perfect cyclist footballer teacher made me chuckle. The actor who played the teacher could actually do all those things (football & balancing on a fixie at traffic lights for ages), good casting


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 2, 2011)

The actress playing Ellie....yum yum, me like very muchy


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

girasol said:


> I really enjoyed last night's, again, his hatred of the super perfect cyclist footballer teacher made me chuckle. The actor who played the teacher could actually do all those things (football & balancing on a fixie at traffic lights for ages), good casting


You could almost think he'd played a PE teacher before in a tv series.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

girasol said:


> I really enjoyed last night's, again, his hatred of the super perfect cyclist footballer teacher made me chuckle. The actor who played the teacher could actually do all those things (football & balancing on a fixie at traffic lights for ages), good casting



And he's played a religious nutjob AND a teacher before - in Gimme Gimme Gimme and, uh, something else. I liked his hair cut 

I LOVE REV. I think Tom Hollander is _marvellous. _He has a wonderful voice. He's been in American Dad and this which didn't seem to make much of an impression but I enjoyed.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 2, 2011)

Enjoyed the episode, was pretty surprised by the ending.


----------



## ringo (Dec 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Enjoyed the episode, was pretty surprised by the ending.



What happened? Mrs R came home from a Xmas dinner and talked loudly over the last few minutes


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

I wondered if the writer might have had an embittered personal experience of that kind of trendy - it didn't have to end quite so badly for him and his single speed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Enjoyed the episode, was pretty surprised by the ending.



Very Hackney...

The story about the bugs was moving, and very well played


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

ringo said:


> What happened? Mrs R came home from a Xmas dinner and talked loudly over the last few minutes



The hipster 'Catholic' teacher with the single-speed bike got knocked off it and squashed flat by a lorry


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 2, 2011)

I *really* liked the story of the bugs at the end.  I made me a bit weepy.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't get it. 'kin dragon flies.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

yeah,  me & mrs b were both going 'well, he obviously isnt dead'.  But then he was. And a very good story there too, altho I think it might  have been a little over the heads of the schoolkids.

But it is bits like that that show why this is a much better series than disappointing rubbish like Life's Too Short.  The latter is clearly a couple of tall blokes writing jokes about what they think its like to be short. Rev clearly knows it central character really well, and actually understands him. Which means the show can actually have some pathos amidst the one liners


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I didn't get it. 'kin dragon flies.


too much character & not enough plot for you, huh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> yeah, me & mrs b were both going 'well, he obviously isnt dead'. But then he was. And a very good story there too, altho I think it might have been a little over the heads of the schoolkids.
> 
> But it is bits like that that show why this is a much better series than disappointing rubbish like Life's Too Short. The latter is clearly a couple of tall blokes writing jokes about what they think its like to be short. Rev clearly knows it central character really well, and actually understands him. Which means the show can actually have some pathos amidst the one liners



I did think he wasn't going to be dead until I saw Ellie in the assembly, looking all tightly wound. Thought it was going to be a joke on Adam to teach him some kind of lesson. It was harsh, and went just that bit further than a rather lame storyline about Adam being jealous of someone cool.

Olivia Coleman didn't get quite enough lines but she gets such amazing value out of "I'll make your fucking ecumneical curry!" and puking


----------



## ringo (Dec 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The hipster 'Catholic' teacher with the single-speed bike got knocked off it and squashed flat by a lorry



Ah cheers, missed quite a lot then. I'll have to catch up on iplayer.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm starting to find his females characters a little simplistic and cliched.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Olivia Coleman didn't get quite enough lines but she gets such amazing value out of "I'll make your fucking ecumneical curry!" and puking



I reckon she's well preggers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I reckon she's well preggers!



Oh yes! Forgot about that  This week she pukes from hangover... next week she pukes for 'no reason'


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm starting to find his females characters a little simplistic and cliched.


But you're renowned for knowing fuck all about characterisation, so.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm starting to find his females characters a little simplistic and cliched.



The male ones are too. Colin the loon. Not much depth to the chap who keeps knocking them up for £20. Ineffectual sidekick. Scary boss. It only really gets unusual when people swear or die.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

I obv. don't agree. Just a bit tired of the saucy head/junior vicar, plus the one-dimensional irreverent Reverend's wife and the adoring black woman. Colin at least has a weekly drama that's speaks to his issues.


----------



## Winot (Dec 2, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> The actress playing Ellie....yum yum, me like very muchy



*like*

She was also in Moving Wallpaper (the ITV thing paired with Echo Beach) and has a bit part in the Bourne trilogy.

Not that I'm obsessed or anything.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> But you're renowned for knowing fuck all about characterisation, so.....


There's a sweepstake about how tall you are - 5'6" is the one everyone wants.


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

Olivia C's character isn't quite one-dimensional, I dont think, tho a lot of that is probably down to the fact that she is a cracking actress and can imbue any role with the appearance of 'more.'  But she does a well meaning but frustrated housewife who loves her hubby despite knowing that he's a plonker very well. It is, mainly, Tom H's show tho, with stupendous support from whoever plays the Bishop


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> There's a sweepstake about how tall you are - 5'6" is the one everyone wants.


you and your right hand dont really qualify as 'everyone' but dont worry about it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> Olivia C's character isn't quite one-dimensional, I dont think, tho a lot of that is probably down to the fact that she is a cracking actress and can imbue any role with the appearance of 'more.' But she does a well meaning but frustrated housewife who loves her hubby despite knowing that he's a plonker very well. It is, mainly, Tom H's show tho, with stupendous support from whoever plays the Bishop



She's not a housewife.... she is a social worker, I think. Last week she said she couldn't do something stupid he wanted her to as she had an important case.

Careful now. Don't want to sit to near L_C


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

oh yes, she did, didnt she! Legal aid solicitor, apparently.

She gets to say all the things Adam thinks he can only think.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Not much depth to the chap who keeps knocking them up for £20.



Mick.

No, no depth at all, but I think he's excellent comedy value. I love the 'thinking' on the fly he does with his blags. He's got zombie qualities (I can't get enough of zombies).


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Mick.
> 
> No, no depth at all, but I think he's excellent comedy value. I love the 'thinking' on the fly he does with his blags. He's got zombie qualities (I can't get enough of zombies).



He does look fucked  Almost redeemed himself with the ball skills last night but in true sitcom fashion scored an own goal


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow  Good range 

http://jimmyakingbola.com/?cat=7


----------



## belboid (Dec 2, 2011)

which you just _knew_ he was going to do, the obvious cliche for his charcter.  But still done well enough for it to be amusing, like the Vicar on E the other week. The 'straight character on drugs' storyline is almost as cliched as the accidental own goal one, but they actually managed to carry it off in a not too ridiculous manner.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

I didn't know  I thought "Oh, this is the bit where he shows he's not just a shambling mess" but I concede the own goal was hardly a shock 

It's really only the God-related stuff that takes this out of kinda crap sitcom territory imo. An d that includes a well-researched view of a modern vicar in a modern city, which afaiaa hasn't been done. Do that _then_ sprinkle it with stand-bys. Not everything has to re-write the genre, you know.

Also for me I especially enjoy the setting, which is just up the road.


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> Wow  Good range
> 
> http://jimmyakingbola.com/?cat=7



Yeah! - I just had a nosy myself.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 2, 2011)

And Mick looks like he's crawled the length of the Hackney Road


----------



## girasol (Dec 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> And he's played a religious nutjob AND a teacher before - in Gimme Gimme Gimme and, uh, something else. I liked his hair cut
> 
> I LOVE REV. I think Tom Hollander is _marvellous. _He has a wonderful voice. He's been in American Dad and this which didn't seem to make much of an impression but I enjoyed.



Yeah, his voice is indeed great!  It's been a while since someone so likeable and fallible graced my tellyscreen


----------



## zoooo (Dec 2, 2011)

Tom Hollander's fabulous and so is Rev. Best sitcom on at the moment, by miles.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2011)

belboid said:


> No, its the quite funny one.


it does have a midget in it though


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tom Hollander's great – I like him as The Fucker in The Thick Of It.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 2, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> The hipster 'Catholic' teacher with the single-speed bike got knocked off it and squashed flat by a lorry


 a pity since he was so good - they could have kept him in storyline for a couple more episodes


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2011)

"Would you like some lentils?"
"FUCK OFF!"


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 2, 2011)

Enjoying Rev far more than the over-hyped hugely dissappointing Life's too Short


----------



## paolo (Dec 2, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> a pity since he was so good - they could have kept him in storyline for a couple more episodes



Yep, there were lots of possibilities there. Although tbf probably only to 'us', the hipster periphery


----------



## kittyP (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought it was gonna be good but in the end I thought it was really poor


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw the first ever Rev &  was underwhelmed. I gave the last episode a bash & thought similar. It's gentle humour, good social commentary & decent cast, but I don't think I've laughed yet. Does it get funnier?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahh, Rev 

Favourite part was Adam's speech about the different types of God to motivate his team 

Oh, and I intently dislike anyone who wears trousers that show their pants or call people "babes", so I'm glad the smug Atheist git got turned into a fucking dragonfly  No, you can't come back into the water, now fuck off.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 4, 2011)

Dr Alimantado said:


> I saw the first ever Rev & was underwhelmed. I gave the last episode a bash & thought similar. It's gentle humour, good social commentary & decent cast, but I don't think I've laughed yet. Does it get funnier?


I'm not sure the plan is to be 'funnier'. Nor would I describe what it does as social commentary, it's a little more subversive than that - albeit in a gentle way. For example, using the death - of a known and very clear atheist - to further his personal, as well as the dioceses’, ambition reminds us of the duplicitous nature of the CofE.

Given the CofE only really has the schools and a role in marriage keeping it relevant to modern life, I’d imagine we’re due something underhand and conniving on marriage, maybe even involving GAYS (!!1!).

But otherwise, yep, two weekly themes (A provided by the *outsider* and B by the regular cast member), the themes dance around each other, blah, meh, mum,  and then the writer hopefully conjures that into something interesting for act 3.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 4, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm not sure the plan is to be 'funnier'. Nor would I describe what it does as social commentary, it's a little more subversive than that - albeit in a gentle way. For example, using the death - of a known and very clear atheist - to further his personal, as well as the dioceses’, ambition reminds us of the duplicitous nature of the CofE.



Hmmm, I was thinking it was more "hey, he can be a quite a good vicar sometimes you know" - the wee shot of the kids faces seeming to understand something he was saying. I get the other side of it as well of course, but that was my general impression.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 4, 2011)

tbf, if it were that straight forward it would be on ITV1 - prob just after 'Nothing To Declare'.

Unless you're happy for the whole athiest thread to be filler, and the school rating visit conincidental... Stuff like this doesn't get commissioned without proper shapes and and ideas.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 4, 2011)

As I say, I get the other side of it as well, but appreciate the school visit bit totally for example. Just that there seemed to be another element to it *as well*.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Dec 8, 2011)

I quite enjoyed this evening's Rev. I laughed 5 times (though 3 were a bit puerile with Mick at the table - "is it a potato now?") I think it's a grower & actually found it funnier than life's too short (which was very lazy & the worst episode I've seen).


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2011)

i think it's well funny. and so's life's too short.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 8, 2011)

i thought that was a good episode tonight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 9, 2011)

Preferred Life to Rev last night.  Rev wasn't funny at all.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm going to take a shot in the dark and suggest James Wood is a tad cynical about the 'Big Society' in the context of generation-long austerity and undimished bankers income.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 9, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm going to take a shot in the dark and suggest James Wood is a tad cynical about the 'Big Society' in the context of generation-long austerity and undimished bankers income.


who's james wood?


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 9, 2011)

your mum.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 20, 2011)

Xmas ep tonight! Festive blow-jobs and Geoffrey Palmer as Adam's father!

Did you seeeeeeee James Purefoy in the last one? My god that man is just... just... just out of this world hot. Heston gets all minty


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2011)

Rev! Christmas! Yeeeeaaaah! 

Actually think they should have had it nearer Christmas Day, think it was deserving of it, but still lovely. And I almost didn't mind the contrived Christmas happy ending


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2011)

It's not a show that could be accused of being overly ambitious, but that's probably part of the appeal. Had some fun guest cameos this series. Glad he did one of his silly little-legs dances again.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 21, 2011)

I loved the christmas ep.

Particularly the "I've had enough of this" moment that everyone has at Christmas.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

I loved the melt-down at the Christmas service. Most men and women of the cloth are at their most frazzled at this time of year. My very favourite vicar hates Christmas.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2011)

RIP Joan 

I didn't enjoy it as much as the rest of the series but Xmas eps are always a bit difficult. _Of course_ she's pregnant, that's lovely but Colin really was irredeemable, where was Mick and most importanlty - where was the Archdeacon's sexy bf?


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2011)

Was that the last episode of the series?

Brilliant series. Makes me want to go to church.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> where was Mick


at the Christmas service, trying to flog dodgy DVDs iirc.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> RIP Joan


That really was quite a touching moment. I often think that they're all just 'characters' that Adam tolerates, but it's moments like that that remind you he genuinely cares.



5t3IIa said:


> Colin really was irredeemable


No he wasn't. It was a very twattish thing to do, but he's not irredeemable. Guy's got issues is all, and Adam helps him  "You've got to forgive me, otherwise you're a bad vicar" was a particularly harsh moment though, because of the hurt that was going on both internally and externally with Colin. Was actually thinking, Steve Evets does a really good job with that character.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Steve Evets does a really good job with that character.


Yes, he's really good.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> That really was quite a touching moment. I often think that they're all just 'characters' that Adam tolerates, but it's moments like that that remind you he genuinely cares.
> 
> No he wasn't. It was a very twattish thing to do, but he's not irredeemable. Guy's got issues is all, and Adam helps him  "You've got to forgive me, otherwise you're a bad vicar" was a particularly harsh moment though, because of the hurt that was going on both internally and externally with Colin. Was actually thinking, Steve Evets does a really good job with that character.



What hurt? He didn't even fucking apologise!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm no psychologist, but it's classic self-loathing, isn't it? He knew he'd acted like a twat, felt really bad about it, but didn't quite know how to deal with it. I suppose you could argue he turned up for selfish reasons, i.e. to get fed in a warm place, but I think asking for forgiveness was his apology (all very Christian, obviously ).

I think Colin has a good heart, he's just a bit fucked up in certain ways, and is often his own worst enemy (/hand-wringing Guardian-reader).


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 21, 2011)

Perhaps some might argue offering a Christmas Day meal - to someone it means very much to - and then rescinding the offer is a form of (very casual) emotional violence, or at least gross irresponsibility; was he acting or reacting... It was set up that way to make a point, thats fer sho.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, quite.

Although they _did_ have Alex's father round...


----------



## girasol (Dec 21, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> What hurt? He didn't even fucking apologise!



The way I see Colin's character is that nobody loves or cares for him because he's a drunk, an agressive one at times, hence him being in the situation he is in.

So, given that I thought he acted within his character when he got drunk and attacked the rev and he in turn did the only thing he could have done: forgive Colin.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 21, 2011)

I understand that but 'sorry' is such a teeny weeny throwaway word with huge big meaning. It seemed a pretty big fucking deal to deprive the situation of it.

"Sorreh vicarage!"


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 21, 2011)

" Mince pies,mince pies mince pies" loved his dance ,been a little gem of a series,far more enjoyable than the much hyped   Life is short,only complaint was the fact that there weren't more scenes with the sexy teacher.Tom Hollander is so likable as well,brilliant at doing downtrodden and put upon.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> Tom Hollander is so likable as well,brilliant at doing downtrodden and put upon.


Isn't he? I love the fact that he's flawed, deeply self-doubting and a well-meaning muddler.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 21, 2011)

He and Olivia Coleman help make them two of the most human characters in recent sit-coms, I think.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 21, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Isn't he? I love the fact that he's flawed, deeply self-doubting and a well-meaning muddler.


That as well.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 21, 2011)

I like the fact that he swears. I am known to hang out with priests and vicars and they do swear, often.


----------



## gabi (Dec 21, 2011)

yeh. i enjoyed this as well. apparently the role was created specfically for tom hollander. he plays himself. which is probably why he's so convincing in it.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 21, 2011)

haven't watched this episode yet.

My christmases as a child were made up of the the church waifs and strays having dinner with us. Mostly nice people with little or no family. I think my mum sometimes felt worn out with doing the church work.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 21, 2011)

afriend of my sister's, who is on my facebook, has recently taken over a parish (?) in the east end. she absolutely loves Rev, says it's so, so accurate.


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 22, 2011)

girasol said:


> The way I see Colin's character is that nobody loves or cares for him because he's a drunk, an agressive one at times, hence him being in the situation he is in.
> 
> So, given that I thought he acted within his character when he got drunk and attacked the rev and he in turn did the only thing he could have done: forgive Colin.


I thought it was the Rev who required forgivness for crushing Colin's Christmas Day so casually and without apology. To then make a huge deal out of turning the other cheek and, po-faced, demanding an apology - and thus claiming the moral high ground - reminds us, again, of how cuntish is the Church.

That whole theme is then reinforced by the waving of a £50 note (for the now, conveniently remembered, cab fare).

Is how I read it, anyway. Imo, this series is all about undermining the CoE by highlighing its duplicity and bullshit. But I'm not a huge fan of the CoE so I would say that...


----------



## girasol (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sure it's about undermining the CoE (although it does a good job of that), to me it's more about an ordinary person who enjoys his job trying to get it done whilst fighting against a bureaucratic, antiquated, elitist and careerist system.

... oh hang, that's the situation I'm in with my work


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2012)

Christmas special on BBC2 now


----------



## zoooo (Dec 18, 2012)

Love his little mince pie dance.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2012)

It's both funny and hearbreaking.

A step up from the Brent-dance


----------



## Greebo (Dec 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's both funny and hearbreaking.
> 
> A step up from the Brent-dance


Oh yes.  The question is, do I dare get my mum (a practising Christian), who loved the Vicar of Dibley, a boxset of Rev for her birthday or will she think I'm being a bitch?  Got a month or so to decide.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Oh yes. The question is, do I dare get my mum (a practising Christian), who loved the Vicar of Dibley, a boxset of Rev for her birthday or will she think I'm being a bitch? Got a month or so to decide.


I reckon she'll love it, only problem is that she may well have it already.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

There's nothing Christians would find offensive unless they're batshit fundies, who find everything offensive.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's very good at presenting a very human vicar, with doubts and insecurities but also genuine warmth and care. I think your mam would like it too 

I really must stop gushing over this show.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I reckon she'll love it, only problem is that she may well have it already.


She wouldn't already have it - she's convinced that dvds are expensive. 


Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I think it's very good at presenting a very human vicar, with doubts and insecurities but also genuine warmth and care. I think your mam would like it too <snip>


She really likes Adrian Plass, which is why I think she might get the characters in Rev. Christian (more or less) characters who are neither perfect nor smug, but sometimes manage to do the right thing in spite of themselves. IYSWIM


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 19, 2012)

Normal people, basically


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 19, 2012)

Greebo said:


> She really likes Adrian Plass


I had to google, but from I found, I think you're absolutely right.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Normal people, basically


Yes, instead of the usual media Christians (fundie meeja tarts etc) who are probably about as far from normal ones as media Pagans (including the one in the red dressing gown) are from the normal equivalent - sheesh!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2014)

Just seen a trailer for a new series, starts Monday, 24th March.

New Rev.! Whoooo!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2014)

God help us.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 4, 2014)

Sometimes, you don't know what you've missed till it's back.

Love Rev.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2014)

Adam Smallbone is C of E personified


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a real thing for the school headmistress


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 9, 2014)

Took me ages to recognise Dexter Fletcher this week


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Took me ages to recognise Dexter Fletcher this week


as did the Rev!

Which was the weak point of the episode, one glance at the statues head and it was obviously DF's


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2014)

D'wards said:


> I have a real thing for the school headmistress


Join the queue


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 9, 2014)

belboid said:


> Which was the weak point of the episode, one glance at the statues head and it was obviously DF's


 
But he was racked with guilt!


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2014)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But he was racked with guilt!


Guilt? Bloody CofE guilt is nothing.  Now if he were a catholic, then the guilt might have blinded him to reality, but the CofE? Gone in five minutes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## girasol (Apr 9, 2014)

Best overreaction due to guilt ever!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 9, 2014)

Whilst certainly not immune to Ellie's charms, I am actually a bit disappointed about the kiss. Not sure why exactly, just seems a bit... obvious? And out of character, really. Yes, Adam's always had a crush on her, but kissing her is a whole different thing. Possibly just being a bit precious though, I'll admit.

Plus I hadn't realised I missed episode 1


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 21, 2014)

Ah, they went and fucked it up 

I knew that kiss was a mistake


----------



## Supine (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought last nights episode was brilliantly written


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought Liam Neeson was Jesus, not God. So that didn't sit well   Is this the end?


----------



## shygirl (Apr 22, 2014)

girasol said:


> I thought Liam Neeson was Jesus, not God. So that didn't sit well   Is this the end?



It said 'to be continued'.  Hope so!


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2014)

shygirl said:


> It said 'to be continued'.  Hope so!



The end of the Church. In general


----------



## magneze (Apr 22, 2014)

girasol said:


> I thought Liam Neeson was Jesus, not God.


He's also the Holy Spirit. It's the Trinity.


----------



## girasol (Apr 22, 2014)

magneze said:


> He's also the Holy Spirit. It's the Trinity.



I never understood that, logic fail?  or faith fail?


----------



## magneze (Apr 22, 2014)

girasol said:


> I never understood that, logic fail?  or faith fail?


Religion is illogical, Captain.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 22, 2014)

girasol said:


> I thought Liam Neeson was Jesus, not God.


 
Jesus was Irish after all.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 22, 2014)

Doubt Him and you're going straight to hell...


----------



## mincepie (Apr 22, 2014)

Website says there's one more next week...
Series 3 Episode 6 of 6

Duration: 30 minutes

St Saviour's is closed and Adam is determined to become a management consultant. But what will his not-so-merry-band of congregants do without their vicar and their church? And can Adam really shrug off his vocation and his parishioners so easily?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh, I thought it was the end of the series. I was hoping for another series with a heck of a cliffhanger.


----------

